# I can't configure my vehicle..



## Richard Chirrick (May 6, 2015)

Anyone know how to configure a vehicle? I've been good to go for a week now but can't seem to get any help with fixing this issue so I can get on the road!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Might help of you explain the problem.


----------



## Richard Chirrick (May 6, 2015)

Beur said:


> Might help of you explain the problem.


When I try to go online, it asks me to request a vehicle to go online. Then when I try to select the vehicle, it tells my I have no vehicle configured.. I've gotten numerous messages telling me I can start driving and that I'm all set, but I can't seem to get any feedback regarding this specific issue. I believe this is all that's standing in my way..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

When you sign in to the partner website does it show your vehicle? 

Have you tried deleting the app and reinstalling? Über's been having some issues lately. 

Beyond that I suggest you email partner support.


----------



## Richard Chirrick (May 6, 2015)

I'm having trouble finding an email address.. Maybe you can help..? I've had a lot of trouble getting in touch with someone.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Either [email protected] or reply to one of your welcome aboard emails.


----------



## Richard Chirrick (May 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

